# Lf Game Developers and Testers in NoVA/DC Area



## Apeiron (Jan 7, 2008)

Fellow Amateur Game Developers,

WHO - People who want help others make games, and get help with their own games.  By games i mean RPGs, card games and even board games.  

WHAT - Present your game ideas, critique, brainstorm and test the ideas of others.

WHY - Worst case: We talk about some games, play some games, and make friends.  Best Case: You publish that game that's been sitting on your hard drive for 5 years, maybe even sell it. 

WHERE - Vienna, VA (for now).  i can host at my place.  We'd have two or three areas for play.  My place is kid free and clean.  i live about a stones throw from the end of the Orange Line.  i'll send details to attendees.

WHEN - The last Saturday or Sunday of each month for a few hours.  i prefer Sunday, but we'll see when people are available.

If you are interested, post here or send me your email in a PM.


----------



## Apeiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Sun, 26 Jan 08 at Noon.  

Who is up for it?


----------

